# FS: 37 gallon COMPLETE SETUP (tank/light/stand/cannister - $150 OBO for all)



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

price lowered and added more freebies!!
im upgrading to a 125G and the deal i made with my wife is if i gt a tank that big i can only have 1 tank so im having to sell this: it is a little over a year old the brand is aqueon it has the same footprint as a 20 gallon long but its almost twice as high dimensions are (30 1/4L x 12 1/2W x 22 3/4H) , the stand is well built and has 2 adjustable shelves.

comes with the filter shown which is an Eheim ecco 2232 with biosubstrat pro its very easy to operate and requires little maintenance, people always comment on how clear the water is when they come over.

also includes the coralife 30" standard output dual t5 fixture the bulbs are 10k and actinic
and it includes the koralia powerhead shown
ive also got 2 hang on back breeder boxes that are free IF you purchase the tank, if you want them.

the rocks and heater and shells are not included and not for sale.

pickup only, price is 150 dollars OBO.









videos:


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

up to the top


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

had a flakey craiglister say they want it then cancel 2 hrs later so its still available


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

So, I know you are not selling the rocks but they go very well with the substrate. What kind of rocks are they and where could someone get the same kind? And where do you find fish like that?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I believe it's called limestone holy rock. Useful for PH buffer. You could probably find them in your LFS.

Friendly bump for you Mike.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

rocks were lace rock/holey rock from IPU richmond
fish were imported from reserve stock cichlids in new york


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen this tank in person. It seems bigger in the room than it does in the photo. It's a lovely, bright, clean tank with a very engaging community of fish. (I know that the fish aren't for sale, but they are absolutely fascinating to watch.... maybe he can set you up with some fry.)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I've seen this tank in person. It seems bigger in the room than it does in the photo. It's a lovely, bright, clean tank with a very engaging community of fish. (I know that the fish aren't for sale, but they are absolutely fascinating to watch.... maybe he can set you up with some fry.)


thanks for the kind words


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

back to the top


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

amazon sword plant will come with it... wife wants it out of the living room


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Mike, I am surprised that this tank hasn't been spoken for yet. Maybe the photo doesn't do it justice. Don't you have a nice video of your shellies in this tank? Perhaps if you posted that....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Mike, I am surprised that this tank hasn't been spoken for yet. Maybe the photo doesn't do it justice. Don't you have a nice video of your shellies in this tank? Perhaps if you posted that....


i wish it would go just cant afford to give it away  need the $$ for equipment on the new tank
here are a couple vids one from the front and one from the left side:








heres an older one with black substrate and demasoni


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

still available


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top...


----------



## moca (Apr 24, 2010)

oohhh I am totally intersted but the timing is wrong. I need to sell my house first. If it is still available in a month, I will be intersted.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

moca said:


> oohhh I am totally intersted but the timing is wrong. I need to sell my house first. If it is still available in a month, I will be intersted.


lol at this rate, it just might be

price is now OBO but pls dont lowball me too bad im putting myself thru college, last person i accepted a lowball offer from showed up in a BMW and i was not impressed.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> lol at this rate, it just might be
> 
> price is now OBO but pls dont lowball me too bad im putting myself thru college, last person i accepted a lowball offer from showed up in a BMW and i was not impressed.


OMG, that happened to you too?? there's this guy who lowballed me to the max. he came up with reasons like it was old, dirty, etc. then he showed up in a lexus suv. he even bragged about a bnew lights he got from JL for i think $200. i marked him on his forehead though. never to deal with the guy again. 
lol.

then again... its partly our fault for accepting the lowball offer.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id like this out of my living room


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top, you can fit alot of easter eggs in here


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

price dropped to 150 OBO, i might consider selling it without the cannister filter too and run it on my fry tank in the future.. 125 OBO without filter


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

might be interested in 2 or 3 weeks if still available


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

it doesnt seem like its going anywhere in a hurry


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

being parted out here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...30-light-eheim-ecco-2232-powerhead-etc-15394/


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump for a great deal!


----------

